
Beam – Real Time News - attodorov
http://www.stratoray.com
======
attodorov
We've just released our first iOS app - Beam. It lets you subscribe to
arbitrary search queries (that can be quite complex, too) and then we send you
push notifications as soon as something matches. We visualize the results in a
feed, so that you can scroll through your matches. Beam uses some AI to filter
the stuff you receive for simpler queries, when there's lots of matches. In
this way you don't receive every single match but only the most relevant ones.
We also combine the matches in your feed - if an article matches more than one
queries (beams), we merge that into a single entry.

Check it out and let us know what you think !

